# Changing Drop-Down Menu size



## NiteSwimmer (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to change the size of the Drop-Down menus in my current version of Internet Explorer. I know that the data for Drop-Down menu's is kept with the Autocomplete data in Protected Storage but the HTML code which I can access via the View-Source menu doesn't appear to hold any code for Drop-Down menu sizes anywhere. Where is the code for this stuff? Can anyone help me?


----------



## digitalslave (Mar 17, 2008)

Well it all depends on what you are trying to do with this data. Are you just trying to create a form with a drop down menu in it? If so here is the code for the menu in html.

<select name="name_of_field"><option name=""></option>
<option name="Dave">Dave</option>
<option name="John">John</option>
</select>


This is does not change the width of your drop down menu though, HTML will automaticaly trim this down based on the widest entry in the menu listings.

Let me know if you need something else.


----------



## NiteSwimmer (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm not creating a form. I want to change the code for Internet Explorer, the one thats already running. For example; if I'm on eBay and I start typing in the Search menu box, my previous searches appear in a drop-down list. Now the Autocomplete data that occupies this list is in Protected Storage but the code for the size of the drop-down list should appear in the Page HTML which I can access via the View-Source menu, but it doesn't seem to be there. I really just want to change the length of the drop-down list, so that it shows the whole list, not just a few and a scroll bar. Can you help?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I doubt that you would be able to change that. That will be in the websites code.


----------



## tomm174 (Oct 14, 2009)

Greasemonkey

or

Aardvark


----------

